# Nvidia 9800GX2 - connect both GPUs to one screen [SOLVED]

## SerialPrecision

I recently bought a computer with an Nvidia 9800GX2 and I was using one of its DVI ports to plug my screen in. My screen has two DVI outputs and I'm not sure if I'm supposed to plug both into my computer. I am using the 169.09-r1 drivers (64 bit) and in the Nvidia settings it counts it as two GPUs with 512MB each. For GPU0 it says its connected to my screen and for GPU1 it says no screen. At first I generated my xorg.conf by running "Xorg -configure" and then I tried the one generated by running "nvidia-xconfig"

Here is the 1st one (I changed some mouse stuff and added a few font paths, but also I tried having two screen sections, pointing to "both" of my GPUs and I removed the parts where it thought I had two monitors)

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   #Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "wfb"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   #Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option      "Buttons"  "7"

   Option       "Device"   "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   #Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

   Option       "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7 8"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   DisplaySize   508 318

EndSection

#Section "Monitor"

#   Identifier   "Monitor1"

#   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

#   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   BusID       "PCI:4:0:0"

   Option      "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

   Option      "DPI" "96 x 96"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card1"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"

   Option      "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

   Option      "DPI" "96 x 96"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card1"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

and the one generated by nvidia-config:

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Fri Jan 11 14:26:48 PST 2008

#Section "Monitor"

#   Identifier   "Monitor1"

#   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

#   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   #Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "wfb"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   #Option       "Protocol" "auto"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option         "Buttons" "7"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   #Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

    Option         "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7 8"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

    DisplaySize     508    318

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "Unknown Board"

    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "Unknown Board"

    Option         "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

    Option         "DPI" "96 x 96"

    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    Option         "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

    Option         "DPI" "96 x 96"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card1"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       1

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

So I'm not sure if I'm only getting acceleration from one GPU and if this can be fixed from xorg.conf or if I actually need to plug in my screen twice. Not sure if it matters but my screen is a Dell 2408WFP.Last edited by SerialPrecision on Thu Jun 26, 2008 8:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## asturm

It definitely won't help plugging into both DVIs. The proprietary nvidia driver should cope with SLI acceleration (I had to look that up, it actually seems to work with Linux) but it's not something xorg-x11 will be aware of imo.

You could search your Xorg.0.log for SLI initialisation, like that:

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep SLI
```

or more generally,

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep nvidia
```

Maybe you have to additionally 'emerge nvidia-settings' and activate SLI there...

----------

## SerialPrecision

Hmm I found some information that told me to enable "MultiGpu" in xorg.conf instead of SLI like this: nvidia-xconfig --multigpu=on

This generated a new xorg.conf and then I commented out the second screen section. Now it looks like this:

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Fri Jan 11 14:26:48 PST 2008

#Section "Monitor"

#   Identifier   "Monitor1"

#   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

#   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   #Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "wfb"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   #Option       "Protocol" "auto"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option         "Buttons" "7"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   #Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

    Option         "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7 8"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

    DisplaySize     508    318

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "Unknown Board"

    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "Unknown Board"

    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    Option         "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

    Option         "DPI" "96 x 96"

    Option         "MultiGPU" "on"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#    Identifier     "Screen0"

#    Device         "Card1"

#    Monitor        "Monitor0"

#    Option         "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

#    Option         "DPI" "96 x 96"

#    Option         "MultiGPU" "on"

#    SubSection     "Display"

#        Viewport    0 0

#        Depth       1

#    EndSubSection

#    SubSection     "Display"

#        Viewport    0 0

#        Depth       4

#    EndSubSection

#    SubSection     "Display"

#        Viewport    0 0

#        Depth       8

#    EndSubSection

#    SubSection     "Display"

#        Viewport    0 0

#        Depth       15

#    EndSubSection

#    SubSection     "Display"

#        Viewport    0 0

#        Depth       16

#    EndSubSection

#    SubSection     "Display"

#        Viewport    0 0

#        Depth       24

#    EndSubSection

#EndSection

```

But when I run this, it only sees one of the GPUs

```

victor@mastodon ~ $ sudo lspci | grep -i vga

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0604 (rev a2)

```

And in the xorg log it doesn't seem to find the 2nd GPU even though my xorg.conf has a section for it:

```

victor@mastodon ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i nvidia

(--) PCI: (3:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0604) rev 162, Mem @ 0xfa000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0xf8000000/25, I/O @ 0xdf00/7

(--) PCI:*(4:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0604) rev 162, Mem @ 0xf6000000/24, 0xb0000000/28, 0xf4000000/25, I/O @ 0xcf00/7

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  169.09  Fri Jan 11 14:46:52 PST 2008

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  169.09  Fri Jan 11 14:07:11 PST 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:3:0:0) found

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "96 x 96"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MultiGPU" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA Multi-GPU auto-select rendering option.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): DamageEvents are not currently compatible with Multi-GPU. 

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Disabling DamageEvents.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA Multi-GPU enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU G92-450 (G92) at PCI:4:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.92.39.00.10

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on G92-450 at PCI:4:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     DELL 2408WFP (DFP-1)

(--) NVIDIA(0): DELL 2408WFP (DFP-1): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): DELL 2408WFP (DFP-1): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-1

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1200

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from "DPI" X config option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

```

specifically this line worries me:

```

(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:3:0:0) found

```

Also, I'm not sure if I'm reading this tree correctly but it looks like both GPUs are somehow connected here:

```

victor@mastodon ~ $ sudo lspci -t

-[0000:00]-+-00.0

           +-01.0-[0000:01-04]----00.0-[0000:02-04]--+-00.0-[0000:03]----00.0

           |                                         \-02.0-[0000:04]----00.0

           +-1a.0

           +-1a.1

           +-1a.2

           +-1a.7

           +-1b.0

           +-1c.0-[0000:05]--

           +-1c.4-[0000:06]--+-00.0

           |                 \-00.1

           +-1d.0

           +-1d.1

           +-1d.2

           +-1d.7

           +-1e.0-[0000:07]--+-00.0

           |                 +-01.0

           |                 \-02.0

           +-1f.0

           +-1f.2

           \-1f.3

```

And in the nvidia-settings it still says no display device for the 2nd GPU. Is there a way to test if the monitor is using both GPUs? Does anyone else use this graphics card with a single screen?

----------

## gzunk

I don't have experience specifically with the 9800GX2, but have with SLI'd nvidia. Here's my take on the situation.

You don't connect each GPU seperately to a display. Yes there are two GPU's in a 9800GX2, but that fact is "hidden" from you. They are used in an SLI fashion, such that OpenGL / DirectX rendering can be split between the two and then combined together and displayed on your screen.

There isn't much support for SLI in Linux, and to be honest, you don't really need it unless you're running games. So for a standard desktop (or even a 3D compiz enhanced desktop) you would not need SLI. this means that only one of the GPU's is actually getting used. This means that your card will be cooler, since the other GPU is doing nothing.

The DVI ports at the back of the card are not connected to each GPU. They are both connected to the "master" GPU. Depending upon your monitor size you may need to connect multiple DVI ports in order to drive it at it's full resolution. This, however, is unlikely. Each of the DVI ports on the GX2 is a dual link DVI port, each of which can drive I think up to 2560x1600 at 60Hz.

When I was running SLI, I had 4 DVI ports at the back (two for each card) of which I was only using two - the two on the "master" card. The two on the other card were not connected at all, since the data is transferred over the SLI link between the two cards and then combined on the master card and sent to the monitor.

Your second GPU is not on a seperate card (like mine was) but still communicates only with the primary GPU (via a really quick bus), and it's the primary GPU that sends the signal to the monitor. The secondary GPU will never be connected to a screen.

To cut a long story short, unless you're playing games under Linux, then don't worry about enabling SLI to bring the other GPU on-line. It won't make a difference to your desktop experience.

----------

## SerialPrecision

Thank you for the explanation, however I was actually planning to try out Enemy Territory Quake Wars and would like to take advantage of both GPUs. The MultiGpu option is supposed to provide this but I'm just not sure of the syntax in xorg.conf to connect both GPUs to my screen.

----------

## Gef

Does "# update-pciids" helps showing the name of your card in "# lspci" ?

(Anyway, i can'y help with multigpu stuff ; my laptop runs a nVidia 8400M G).

----------

## Monkeh

 *gzunk wrote:*   

> The DVI ports at the back of the card are not connected to each GPU. They are both connected to the "master" GPU.

 

Incorrect. On a 9800GX2, the top port (I think.. whichever one is next to the HDMI port) is connected to the 'master' card, and the other port is connected to the secondary GPU. Otherwise you wouldn't be able to use it as two GPUs in a non-SLI configuration (which is very possible).

 *Quote:*   

> Your second GPU is not on a seperate card (like mine was) but still communicates only with the primary GPU (via a really quick bus), and it's the primary GPU that sends the signal to the monitor. The secondary GPU will never be connected to a screen.

 

Actually, it's on a seperate PCB, so technically it is a seperate card, just a single unit. And it communicates with the rest of the system just like the first GPU, there's a PCI-E bridge in the device. SLI setups always have both cards in normal communication to the system, they're connected directly to each other so they don't waste PCI-E bandwidth on inter-card communication. Both cards are, again, capable of being used independently.

E: I may be able to help out with SLI configuration soon, as I'll be installing Gentoo on my gaming box later, or sometime this week at least.

----------

## SerialPrecision

Well I'm not 100% sure that its working but maybe someone can confirm, this is what the nvidia settings look like now.

I'm guessing this means the screen is using both cards?? The DVI cable is plugged into the master card (the one with the HDMI port on it). The update-pciids doesn't seem to do anything:

```

mastodon victor # lspci > out

mastodon victor # update-pciids

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

100  141k  100  141k    0     0   106k      0  0:00:01  0:00:01 --:--:--  157k

Done.

mastodon victor # lspci > out2

mastodon victor # diff out out2

mastodon victor #

```

Here is my xorg.conf for those who are interested:

```

victor@mastodon ~ $ grep -vh '^[[:space:]]*\(#\|$\)' "$@" /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "wfb"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option         "Buttons" "7"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option         "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7 8"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

    DisplaySize     508    318

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "Unknown Board"

    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"

    Option         "MultiGPU" "Auto"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "Unknown Board"

    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    Option         "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

    Option         "DPI" "96 x 96"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

victor@mastodon ~ $ 

```

----------

## Monkeh

That looks correct to me.

----------

## SerialPrecision

Cool, thanks for the help. I think when you're setting up your SLI, you just need to s/MultiGPU/SLI in xorg.conf   :Smile: 

----------

## Monkeh

 *SerialPrecision wrote:*   

> Cool, thanks for the help. I think when you're setting up your SLI, you just need to s/MultiGPU/SLI in xorg.conf  

 

No, I most definitely need MultiGPU. I have a 9800GX2  :Wink: 

And I've already done it.

----------

